# Quagliarella: super gol di tacco in Samp - Napoli. Video.



## admin (2 Settembre 2018)

Super gol di Quagliarella, segnato con un colpo di tacco al volo, in Sampdoria - Napoli 3-0 del 2 settembre 2018.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2018)




----------



## Beppe85 (2 Settembre 2018)

Che gol fantastico...


----------



## Ciora (2 Settembre 2018)

Zlatan Style


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2018)

Eurogol


----------



## danjr (3 Settembre 2018)

La classifica dei 10 gol più belli di quagliarella rischia di diventare ineguagliabile


----------



## Gas (3 Settembre 2018)

Fra lo scettiscismo generale qualcuno aveva scritto che avremmo dovuto prenderci Quagliarella a poco come 3° attaccante, l'idea non era male.


----------



## Eziomare (3 Settembre 2018)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Zlatan Style



Oh yes!
Molto bello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Ma questo in carriera quanti "Eurogol" ha fatto??

Che tipo!


----------



## chicagousait (3 Settembre 2018)

Che gran gol.

Quagliarella ha fatto benissimo ovunque sia andato. Sottovalutatissimo


----------



## 666psycho (3 Settembre 2018)

il gol d tacco più bello mai visto..


----------



## Pivellino (3 Settembre 2018)

Sottovalutato, ha fatto in carriera goal meravigliosi.


----------



## Nils (3 Settembre 2018)

Questo ha 18 anni di carriera alle spalle, era anche un ottimo esterno, come detto da altri un pò sottovalutato,
però la cosa che mi fà più ridere è che a quasi 36 anni è ancora un ottimo attaccante, mentre alcuni danno già per quasi finito Higuain a 30, se tutto va bene ci godremo il Pipita per molti anni.
Gli attaccanti sono come il buon vino, più invecchiano, più migliorano.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Settembre 2018)

Stupisce perchè non abbia giocato in nazionale al posto o a fianco dei vari Immobile, Balotelli, Zaza, Pellè


----------



## Eziomare (3 Settembre 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il gol d tacco più bello mai visto..



La finezza del Mancio a Parma per me resta ineguagliata .


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il gol d tacco più bello mai visto..



E' atomico, concordo, grande attaccante molto sottovalutato e penso anche ottima persona.
Forse il gol più bello della stagione già ora e devo dire che in Serie A quest'anno oltre a partite molto combattute si sono visti diversi gol della madonna, soprattutto tra le piccole, Spal ecc.
E' anche con prodezze come questa che si "vende" la Serie A, chapeau, davvero.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2018)

Meraviglioso!!!

Roba che se lo fa Cristina ne parlano per mesi.


----------

